# ok.. try again..



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I can't help much with the critique part, but she is a gorgeous horse. Especially in the second picture, although it's too bad her tail is covering her hind legs.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

yea, i think she is stunning. but i thought the other horses were stunning too.. lol so apparently, i must really like horses with faults  so i am hoping she is a winner.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

She is really cute! What are you planning to use her for?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i like everything about her conformation. faults? can't see any from those photos.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you!!! that is the best news i have had yet. lol usually i pick horses with too many faults to list. i think she is quite the looker and i will have to email the owner to schedule a showing ) she may be the winner! and at the low price of only $800.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I really can't pick anything out from those pics that I really don't like about her. She seems like a good solid horse. Good luck!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Overall she looks pretty, love her head and neck, her shoulder looks nice. She looks a little upright in her pasterns, might make her ride a little rough.

She also looks a touch 'wasp wasted' to me.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I also agree that overall she is a very nicely put together horse... I see nothing that I would be concerned about.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you for your opinions  i appreciate it a great deal.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I actually have absolutely nothing helpful to add here.

Many years ago I rode for a stable that had a 4th level dressage horse who was a TB/Appy and marked very much like this one, but a shade or two darker. He was cross trained in some XC too, but I was never much into jumping jumps that didn't fall over when I fell off and crashed into them.

Anyway, hands down one of the best horses I ever rode (there have been many for me) and to this day still one of my all time favorites.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

well it is settled. i am emailing the owner now  will see what happens!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck-I think she's a nice looking horse,& I think the price is awesome!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

She's beautiful, let us know what happens!


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

i spoke to the owner. i am going to go and see her sometime this coming week  will update after i look at her!!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I love her, she looks like a very sweet girl! And love her pattern. Hope all goes well and you have a new horse!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Good Luck! I like her a lot!


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

I really like her, and I like her shoulder a lot. 



> She also looks a touch 'wasp wasted' to me.


I agree, that's the only thing that stood out to me, and honestly that's just me picking on her.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I haven't read your previous horse search posts, sorry. 
What dicipline is this horse and what state is she in? You know... on the off chance she is not the right one for you.
She can come live with me!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG it's an _appaloosa_ with a _tail_! It's a Christmas miracle!! :O

Awesome!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Soooo..... How was she??

Was she just so gosh darned awful that I need to come take the pitiful horse away to be a pasture ornament here? :wink:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

She is gorgeous, how did it go?????


----------

